# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  pc - per handy einschalten

## boon

also ich hatte über's wochenende nicht viel gescheites zu tun... also bastelte ich mal ein bisschen.

von der display beleuchtung hab ich einfach 2 kabel an ein relays gezogen.
das relay schaltet dann vom wake on lan anschluss die signal leitung (grün) und +5v (rot) zusammen.

dafür hab ich ein 5v relays genommen (die handybatterie liefert 3.2v) aber es funktioniert.

das ganze würde sicher auch über den normalen powerknopf gehen. (zumindestens bei atx mainboards)

----------


## lmxtwo

Aber wie handhabst du dan den automatischen LOgin ? 

Tät misch sehr interesieren .....

----------


## boon

also ich hab mandrake 9.1, 
da hat es eine option, das ein bestimmter user automatisch eingeloggt wird.

aber das brauch ich eigentlich nicht, weil wenn die kiste gebootet hat, dann kann ich ja
mit ssh etc. einloggen.


aber eigentlich hab ich das mit dem einschalten nur gemacht, da mein coputer in meinem zimmer steht, und der macht im mom. noch zuviel lärm... und wenn ich den mal am morgen vergesse einzuschalten kann ich das eben mit dem handy noch nachholen  :Wink: 

gruss, boon

----------


## sven1978

Super idee

Aber haette es ein einfacher schalter nicht auch getan?
;-)

----------


## boon

nen schalter?   dann bräuchte ich ja ein paar 1000km verlängerungskabel, wenn ich die
kiste remote einschalten will  :Wink: 

gruss, boon

----------


## taylor

Bei mir läuft ein kleiner stromsparender fli4l Router 24/7, der das übernimmt und bei einem Anruf von meinem Handy aus meinem PC ein WakeOnLan Paket schickt  :Smilie:

----------


## lmxtwo

Das selbe in einer etwas teueren Version liese sich auch über einen EIB ( elektroinstallationsbus )
bewerkstelligen . Ist ne feine angelegenheit und kann sehr umfangreich erweitert werden mit Einbruchmeldern und und und ...

----------


## fons

verstehe ich das richtig?

ein altes handy genommen, und wenn man anruft sollte das display leuchten, aber statt dem display wird strom auf dem wol anschluss gesetzt?

----------


## Discipulus

> _Original geschrieben von taylor_ 
> *Bei mir läuft ein kleiner stromsparender fli4l Router 24/7, der das übernimmt und bei einem Anruf von meinem Handy aus meinem PC ein WakeOnLan Paket schickt *


Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, rufst du mit deinem Handy den Router an. Wie geht das? Braucht es dazu spezielle Hardware?

----------


## taylor

> _Original geschrieben von Discipulus_ 
> *Wie geht das? Braucht es dazu spezielle Hardware?*


Ja, klar. Eine sogenannte ISDN Karte.  :Wink:

----------


## Discipulus

Noch nie gehört  :Big Grin: 

Danke

----------


## Sub-ZeroFD

also wie klappt das jetzt genau? würd mich echt ma interessieren mit der methode mit dem Handy, kann ich da jedes Handy benutzten? und geht das auch bei asus boards?
schonma danke
mfg
sub

----------


## Thyraz

Öhm.. Ihr habt das net ganz kapiert glaub ich  :Wink: 

Er ruft weder den Router noch ne IDN-Karte an, warum sollte er sonst Kabel an das Handy löten *gg*

Ruftr man ein Handy an geht die Beleuchtung normal an, demnach muss dann eine Spannung an den LEDs liegen (wer hätte es gedacht  :Big Grin: ) schliesse ich nun parallel zu einer LED die Steuerkontakte eines Relais an (das natürlich mit der wahrscheinlich recht geringen Spannung auskommen muss) dann schliest sich bei einem Anruf ja auch die Hauptkontaktseite. dort schleiffe ich nun eine Spannung durch die meine WON-Kontakte benötigen um den PC einzuschalten.


Die Idee ist echt genial, besonders da man bei den meissten Verträgen heutzutage eine Option für eine 2te Karte+Nummer ohne Grundgebühr dabei ist, ne einfache Perpaid reicht ja auch, und n altes Handy das zumindest noch leuchten kann sollte auch jeder auftreiben können. Hab mir auch schon so was überlegt, aber auf die Idee mit nem Handy bin ich net gekommen...

----------


## Sub-ZeroFD

ja so hatte ich das ja auch verstanden! wie hast du denn gedacht wie ich das verstanden habe?
Ich wollte nur ma wissen, was ich jetzt genau alles brauch?
Relais (welches?), Handy, etc.
Kann ich da irgendwie eine sperre einbauen, dass es nur an geht und net aus? geht wahrscheinlich nicht, oder?

----------


## fons

> _Original geschrieben von Sub-ZeroFD_ 
> *
> Kann ich da irgendwie eine sperre einbauen, dass es nur an geht und net aus? geht wahrscheinlich nicht, oder?*


mit dem wake-on-lan kannst aber normal den computer ehh nicht mehr ausschalten

----------


## Sub-ZeroFD

ich denk das wär wie der anschalter, wenn man am board mit einem jumper den rechner anschaltet und ihn dann etwas später wieder draufmacht geht es ja auch aus oder funktioniert das ganz anders?

----------


## Thyraz

Jup, wenn du willst das du es auch wieder ausschalten kannst musst du den Laststromkreis des Relais einfach parallel zum ATX-Einschalt-taster hängen, über Wake on Lan bekomst ihn nicht mehr aus, aber runterfahren kann man ihn dann ja über Remote.

Handy würd ich n altes Nokia empfehlen, das 5110 liegt bei vielen daheim in der Schublade und hat dank abnehmbarer Oberschale gut erreichbare LEDs.

Dann halt mal die Spannung messen die bei Beleuchtung an einer LED anliegen, ob das normale LEDs sind oder ob die ne besondere Spannung haben weis sich nicht, bei dieser Spannung muss das Releis halt anziehen, Laststromktreis kannst so ziemlich alles nehmen da ja keine grosse Leistung dahinter ist. 

Damit dann einfach den Plus-Kontakt und das WOL-Signal zusammenschliessen, bzw den Powerschalter damit überbrücken.

----------


## fons

http://hubertus.sandmann.bei.t-online.de/l_wol.htm


wol geht normalerweise so:

bestimmtes paket zur netzwerkkarte im pc (standbyzustand)
netzwerkkarte setzt strom über das kabel auf den wol anschluss (in unserem fall macht das das kabel zur displaybeleuchtung)

P.S. warst schneller
P.S.  333 beiträge <- party

----------


## Thyraz

Gratulation  :Smilie: 

btw, hab meine 100 ja auch endlich geschafft (hat auch lang genug gedauert :P)
Sollte mich mal nach nem Userpic umsehen...

----------


## Sub-ZeroFD

und was für ein relais ich nehme muss ich dann sehen oder wie?
was darf denn zum schluss am verbraucher ankommen und was soll angeschlossen werden?
bei wol muss er halt im standbybetrieb sein und das ist ja auch ein bissl doof, der Rechner ist bei mir wenn dann an, nur wenn man es ma vergisst oder auf daten zugreifen will, dann ist das mit dem handy halt praktisch

----------


## Kentar

> bei wol muss er halt im standbybetrieb sein und das ist ja auch ein bissl doof,


Das kommt auf das Mainboard an. Die meisten unterstüzten allerdings ein WOK aus dem abgeschalteten Zustand.



> und was für ein relais ich nehme muss ich dann sehen oder wie?


wurde AFAIK ganz am Anfang des Posts schon gesagt.

----------


## Sub-ZeroFD

also ich hab das glaub ich noch net so ganz verstanden mit den zusammenhängen!
basiert das mit dem handy jetzt auch auf wol?
also ich will das ma versuchen, wo muss ich das denn anschließen?
5V Relais oder was? benötige ich das net je nachdem was bei den leds rauskommt, weil die alten handys haben doch eigentlich nicht so starke leds oder?
gibt es da noch irgendwo eine ausführliche anleitung  ?

----------


## boon

also ich hab die beiträge kurz überflogen....
aber ich hab jetzt erst mittagspause.

heute abend mach ich mal eine skizze davon, und noch ein paar photos.


aber es ist schon so, das ich den WOL 'missbraucht' habe =)

ich hab den WOL anschluss genommen, da ich die kiste ja remote ausschalten kann.

über den powerswitch (bei ATX) geht's auch.
allerdings würde der pc wieder abschalten wenn der kontakt zu lange hergestellt ist.

btw... es wird kein strom auf das WOL gejagt. da das relays nur den kontakt schliesst;
desshalb ist keine fremdspannung auf dem board.

das ganze funktioniert übrigens bei jedem board, das WOL unterstützt

also... genaue doku folgt  :Wink: 

gruss, boon

----------


## Thyraz

@Sub:

Ob das Relais nun ein 5V Relais brauchst oder was anderes hängt davon ab wieviel Spannung an deiner Handy-LED anliegt, diese ist die Spannung die dein Relais zum anziehen bringt, und wenn sie zu wenig ist schaltet das Relais eben nicht durch, und wenn es zuviel ist geht das Relais halt irgendwann kaputt  :Wink:

----------


## Sub-ZeroFD

erstma danke an beide!
@boon: ich freu mich schon auf die doku  :Wink: 

@thyraz: Das Relais muss doch so ziemlich denselben Wert wie die Spannung von den LED´s haben, oder? Weil es darf ja keine Spannung da sein, oder hab ich das nicht richtig verstanden?
naja wird sich dann vielleicht auch bei der doku zeigen...

Wo finde ich eigentlich den WOL Anschluss?

----------


## Kentar

> Wo finde ich eigentlich den WOL Anschluss?


RTFM

*g*

Ist auf jedem Board anders.  :Wink:

----------


## Thyraz

Öh.. ähm ich versteh deine Frage auch net ganz *gg*

Also wenn 5V an deiner LED anliegen wenn sie leuchtet und 0V wenn sie aus ist, dann brauchst du ein Relais das bei 5V (Steuerseitig)  eben sicher anzieht.

----------


## pcdog

S'geht auch einfacher: 
Wake on Ring im Bios aktivieren (Modemschnitstelle)
und im modem ATS=xx (irgendeine Zahl)
Wenn dann jemand anruft haut das modem dem pc eins auf die schnitstelle und der kerl wacht auf (nur mit RS232modems
Mit isdn geht das noch besser, siehe beschribung oden...

----------


## boon

pcdog:

das hatte ich vorher auch vor.... das problem ist nur, das das die normale telefonleitung 
ja auch zum telefonieren gebraucht wird  :Wink: 
d.h. sobald mir jemand anruft, schaltet die kiste ja auch ein.

mit ISDN ist's ja einfacher, da man dort ja mehrere nummern hat

----------


## boon

also die skizze liegt auf
http://pepita.tedaldi.net/~boon/wol.jpg

das ganze sieht so aus:
http://pepita.tedaldi.net/~boon/wol1.jpg

zur beschreibung:
das relays liefert kein strom... es schliesst nur den kontakt, des WOL
und zwar diese beidern --> +5v und Signal    (die drähte sind grün und rot)

Die Display LED's liefern 3.2v leider hab ich kein wirklich passendes relays gefunden.
so habe ich ein 5v relays genommen.
die spannung reicht aber aus, damit das relays schaltet.

--------------------------------

ich hab den WOL anschluss genommen, obwohl der normale powerswitch (bei ATX mainboard's) auch gehen würde, weil der powerswitch bei zu langem betätigen wieder ausschaltet. 
Das ist mir etwas zu unsicher.

ich hoffe, das das ganze jetzt ein bisschen verständlicher ist  :Wink: 
sonst einfach weiterfragen....


PS: anstatt ein relays könnte man auch ein optokoppler nehmen  :Wink: 
hmmmm schreibt man relays überhaupt so?!


gruss, boon

----------


## Black

Hi!

Rein theoretisch müsste des doch au über eine COM-Schnittstelle funzen oder???
Dann muss ich nur noch einen Impuls (KA was) an das Mainboard schicken und dann wird der Rechner angeworfen... !
UNter Windows gibts doch so ne Funktion (Weiß net obs di eunter Linux au gibt) dass wenn ich auf den Ausknopf drück, das sich der Rechner dann herunterfährt,... das könnte man mit dem Relais bewirken....

Tschööö

----------


## RapidMax

Ich würde das Handy noch durch eine Diode schützen (1N4148 oder ähnlich). Die Spannungspitze, die beim Abschalten des Relais entsteht könnte sonst das Handy zerstören.


```
Handy    #  +------*-----+      +-------+  # PC
         #  |      |     |      |       |  #
  Displayo--+     ---   _|_     |       +--o 
      GNDo--+     /_\  |___|- -\        +--o
         #  |      |     |      |       |  #
         #  +------*-----+      +-------+  #
```

Gruss, Andy

----------


## Black

Hi!

Was hat das O hinter Display zu bedeuten?
Was is bitte GNDo???
Die Anschlussstellen am PC sind ja dann wohl die kabel, die mit dem Schalter verbunden sind oder?

Tschööö

----------


## f0rtex

> Was hat das O hinter Display zu bedeuten?
> Was is bitte GNDo???


Das "o" soll den Aus-/Eingang darstellen. 
GND steht für Ground.

Greets
f0rtex

----------


## Black

UNd für was steht Ground???
Sorry abe rich schnall des net!

----------


## boon

gnd=ground=minus

rapidmax:
gute idee, mit der diode

----------


## Black

Aaaaaah,... jetzt verstehe ich!
Danke!

----------


## Sub-ZeroFD

wenn ich keine diode reinmache, dann kann das display aufgrund der zurückkommenden Spannung kaputt gehen oder was? bin noch net so hell in solchen sachen  :Wink: 
also ich schau dann ma auf mein board, das ist aber net der anschalter, oder?
ma schaun obs den schalter dann auch gibt, hab das Asus A7A266

----------


## Thyraz

Hm.. kommt auf das Relais an, bei der Spannung/Leistung würdeich ein elektronisches nehmen, kein mechanisches mit einer Spule, die kleinen Viecher sind doch um einiges billiger, und da keine Induktivität vorhanden ist bleibt auch die Abschaltspitze aus. --> Die Diode kann man sich so auch sparen.

----------


## boon

also ich hab keine diode dazwischengeschaltet...
ich finde, das risiko ist doch relativ klein.

anstatt ein relais kann man auch einen optokoppler nehmen. dort hat man dann auch
keine induktivspannung

gruss, boon

ps:
das WOL ist kein schalter sondern ein steckplatz, mit 3 anschlüssen
(der wird üblicherweise mit der netzwerk-karte verbunden

----------


## Thyraz

Jo, elktronsiche Releais sind ja meisst Transistor/Optokoppler Mischungen.

Bei nem richtigen Relais würd ich schon zu ner Diode greifen´, so gering ist das Risiko auch wieder nicht.

----------


## Sub-ZeroFD

also ich bin zur Zeit am rumtüfteln mim handy....
Kann ich ma eure E-Mail Addressen oder so bei Rückfragen haben?

----------


## Thyraz

thyraz@geb-team.de

----------


## boon

boon@gmx.ch

----------


## pcdog

pcdog <at> kanti-frauenfeld <punkt> ch

----------


## speedynet

@taylor

Moin,

Benutzt Du irgend ein spezielles Software-Paket für fli4l oder wie realisierst Du das einschalten per ISDN?

----------


## Thyraz

Softwaer hilft da ja nix  :Wink:  Wenn der PC nicht läuft wird auch keine Software ausgeführt...
Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt wird das ganze über den Wake on Lan Anschluss durchgeführt...

----------


## speedynet

Moin,

Nee, so war's nicht gemeint. Mein Router läuft natürlich und eine alte ISA-ISDN Karte hätte ich noch. Mir geht's nur darum, wie er mittels Anruf "auf" den Router einen PC im Netzwerk mittels WOL aufwachen lässt.

----------


## LuTsChEr

Was man auch noch machen könnte ist, einen Transistor zwischen (Spulen)-Relais und Handybeleuchtung zu schalten. So ensteht beim Handy nur eine minimale Mehrbelastung und beim Relais hat man so einen größeren Spielraum.

So würde ich es machen, falls ich es brauchen könnte. Tu ich aber nich, weil mein Rechner sowieso immer an ist  :Stick Out Tongue:  

Passende Transistoren gibt es eigenlich überall. Sei es in den guten alten Kosmos Strombaukästen... Ansonsten nen ganz normalen PNP-Transistor (schlagt mich nich wenns NPN ist  :Wink:  )

----------


## taylor

> _Original geschrieben von speedynet_ 
> *Benutzt Du irgend ein spezielles Software-Paket für fli4l oder wie realisierst Du das einschalten per ISDN?*


Ganz einfach... der telmond reagiert auf einen Anruf von meinem Handy an einer ungenutzen MSN hier, und ruft dann wakeonlan auf um meinen PC anzuschalten.

Telmond ist teil von OPT_ISDN, OPT_WAKEONLAN gab's auf der fli4l Seite.

----------


## speedynet

Moin,

Klingt simpel. So in der Art dachte ich mir das auch, nur dass ich zu doof (zu faul?) war _wol_ als Suchbegriff bei den OPT-Paketen einzugeben  :Wink: .
Dann werde ich mal sehen, ob ich meine alte ISA-ISDN Karte zum Laufen bekomme. Danke!

----------


## yepemc

das hört sich alles ganz lustig an. aber jetzt mal ne andere frage wie kann ich dann auf meinen rechner zugreifen (steuern) weil ich bräuchte dann ja auch meine aktuelle ip oder nicht? weil ich mir das mit wol auch schon überlegt hatte aber immer an der ip gescheitert bin. wäre ganz cool wenn mir jemand das sagen könnte wie ihr das macht. weil das mit wol ist mir soweit klar wie das funzt.

MFG YepeMC

----------


## taylor

> _Original geschrieben von yepemc_ 
> *aber jetzt mal ne andere frage wie kann ich dann auf meinen rechner zugreifen (steuern) weil ich bräuchte dann ja auch meine aktuelle ip oder nicht?*


DynDNS z.B.

----------


## boon

oder no-ip.com

----------


## darksquirrel

Liebe Forumsmitglieder.... Ihr seid einfach nur krank....  :EEK!:   Man, ich fühl mich wie zuhause und hier in meiner Wohnung schwirrte noch dieses alte, gammlige Nokia rum.....  :Wink:   :Big Grin:  

Dark, den mal wieder das "Mehr Power" Fieber erwischt hat....

----------


## deblxr

wiso macht ihr nicht einfach eine Zeitschaltuhr rein

----------


## taylor

> _Original geschrieben von deblxr_ 
> *wiso macht ihr nicht einfach eine Zeitschaltuhr rein*


Weil man da vorher wissen müsste, wann man den PC am Laufen haben will?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Sub-ZeroFD

und es wäre mit dem ausschalten auch net so schön wenn der Rechner net ausgeht!
boon, kanns sein, dass deine E-Mail addy net richtig geht? Hatte schon 2ma geschrieben!
Ich hab jetzt ein S25 aber weiss noch net so genau wie ich das anschließen soll....

----------


## boon

doch die mail addy geht
boon@gmx.ch

kann sein, das ichs ausversehen mit der anfallenden spam gelöscht habe... ;(

----------


## pcdog

wegen der ip: da hab ich mal was gelesen von wegen anrufen mit dem handy und dann wählt er sich ein, führt ein script aus (so nen server der dir deine ip sagt) schneidet diese aus und schickt dir ein sms wo deine ip drin steht... weiss jemand woher ich das hab?
ich such auch mal...

----------


## Sub-ZeroFD

das ist aber bestimmt nicht umsonst  :Wink:

----------


## SuSE-Fighter

Windows User Brauchen noch ein 2. Handy...
Für den Reset *g

Bleibt nur zu Hoffen das sich keiner Verwählt,
wenn man grade 20 Seiten geschrieben hat und noch nicht gespeichert  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## hiTCH-HiKER

Wenn man eh einen fli4l oder Linux Mini-ITX Router hat der immer läuft, dann ist meiner Meinung nach die coolste Lösung ein altes Handy per Datenkabel an den Rechner zu stöpseln und das SMS Gateway Kannel zu installieren.
So kann man bei eingehenden SMS Nachrichten (mit frei wählbaren Keywords) beliebige Aktionen konfigurieren, wie etwa das Einschalten anderer Rechner durch Wake-on-LAN oder auch die Suche in der PC-basierten Adressdatenbank mit anschließender SMS-Antwort. Da lassen sich sehr geile Sachen mit minimalem Aufwand realisieren. Den Ideen sind kaum Grenzen gesetzt, solange sich die gewünschten Dienste mit dem Aufruf einer URL steuern lassen.

----------


## boon

@hiTCH-HiK:
gute idee.... braucht man dazu noch irgendwie eine spezielle schnitstelle o.ä.?
vielleicht geht das auch per ir? ich hab leider kein datenkabel ;(






> und das SMS Gateway Kannel zu installieren.


weisst du was für software man dazu braucht?

----------


## hiTCH-HiKER

> _Original geschrieben von boon_ 
> *@hiTCH-HiK:
> gute idee.... braucht man dazu noch irgendwie eine spezielle schnitstelle o.ä.?
> vielleicht geht das auch per ir? ich hab leider kein datenkabel ;(
> *


Die Schnittstelle kannst du im SMS Gateway einstellen, das Handy muß sich aber wie ein GSM Modem verhalten. Das ist bei einer Verbindung mit Datenkabel i.d.R. der Fall.




> *
> weisst du was für software man dazu braucht?*


Eigentlich nur das SMS Gateway Kannel: http://www.kannel.org
Die Verbindung zum Handy herzustellen dürfte das schwierigste sein, der Rest ist ganz einfach zu konfigurieren wie etwa die Abfrage einer URL und das Rücksenden der Ergebnisse per SMS.

----------


## ogott

das mit der ip ist doch kein problem. einfach ein sms programm installieren, z.b. smssend und dann ein kleines script schreiben, das mit grep die ip holt und die dann per sms an dein handy schickt.

ogott

----------


## pcdog

genau das mein ich ja!

----------


## Sub-ZeroFD

> _Original geschrieben von ogott_ 
> *das mit der ip ist doch kein problem. einfach ein sms programm installieren, z.b. smssend und dann ein kleines script schreiben, das mit grep die ip holt und die dann per sms an dein handy schickt.
> 
> ogott*


jo da musste aber dann auch erstma versenden! und heute ist das ja net mehr so leicht.... 
oder halt wie oben erwähnt übers eigene handy das angeschlossen ist, aber der leichteste weg wird ein dns sein denk ich mal.

----------


## darkmoon.2xt.de

Ich weiss.. ist schon ne ältere Diskussion...

aber um es nochmal aufzugreifen:

Warum sollte man eine LED im Handy anzapfen und das Handy aufbauen wenn ich einfach das Handy auf "Freisprecheinrichtung" schalten kann, und warte bis der Strom für den Klingelton richtung Freisprechset gejagt wird?

darkmoon.2xt.de

----------


## buffoon

mit der beleuchtung könnte man das kabel verlängern, und per tastendruck vom bett aus den pc anschalten  :Big Grin:

----------


## Temp

und wie wärs mit ganz normalem telefonanruf ne SMS zu verschicken....

yaps is an sw paket das das erlaubt. -> klar brauchst ne ISDN karte drin und kontakt zur telefondose....

und wenn das läuft kann man gleich noch machen IF dein Handy auf MSNr sowieso mach PC per Wake on Lan an  :Smilie: 

So looft des bei mir is ganz lustich einfach beim heimfahren schnell anrufen und scho is der PC on wenn man daheim is  :Wink: 

Naja, ausm bett gehts natürlich auch.  :Smilie: 

Gruß Temp

----------


## Syplex

gibt es ne möglichkeit ein handy ladegerät an das Netzteil im Rechner anzuschließen???? so hätte man die möglichkeit das hängy gut zu verstauen und den Rechner zuzumachen!!

Aber die Idee ist echt genial!

----------


## Stefan_1

Las halt das Kabel vom Ladegerät rausgehen.. & leg dein Handy rein..

Wenn man dann noch en gutes Handy verwendet kann man sogar einstellen für wenn man erreichbar ist & für wen nicht (nur Anrufe von einer Gruppe annehmen..).. 
Somit schält der Rechner nur vom eigenen Handy aus ein und bei Tschuldigung falsch verbunden Anrufe Nachts um 2.00 nicht..

Oder gibts sonst noch ne Möglichkeit das er nur vom einem Anruf vom eigenen Handy aus einschält?

----------


## Mobiletester

Schaut mal unter www.elektor.de nach. Da gibt es bereits Projekte darüber

----------


## Sheriff

ähm, hab jetzt den thread nicht ganz gelesen, aber wenn ich eh einen ordentlichen Hardwarerouter (z.B. ELSA 4P) oder einen Linuxrouter habe, dann kann ich mich doch einfach von außen (gruss an dyndns & Co) auf dem Router einloggen und von da aus ein WOL Magic Paket schicken, an den entsprechenden Rechner im LAN.
Oder wo ist jetzt das Problem?

----------


## johnpatcher

normal sollte es gehen da hasst du wohl recht. aber wenn er nicht an ist! :-)

----------


## johnpatcher

hab einmal eine frage, hab auf meinem board kein wol anschluss gefunden kann ich auch wake on ring nehmen?? war das einzige im handbuch dass sich so ähnlich anhört!!

----------


## Sheriff

ist das nicht für Token-Ring-Netze?!

----------


## johnpatcher

keine ahnung!! hab ein ziemlich neues board msi kt3 ultra2!! Token Ring ist ziemlich veraltet, glaube kaum, dass da noch was gemacht wird!!

----------


## taylor

> _Original geschrieben von Sheriff_ 
> *ist das nicht für Token-Ring-Netze?!*


Nein  :Wink:  *lol*

Wake on Ring ist die Möglichkeit, den Computer per Anruf an einem analogen externen Modem zu wecken.

----------


## gfc

> _Original geschrieben von Sheriff_ 
> *ist das nicht für Token-Ring-Netze?!*


Yeah! Is zwar ned so, aber geil, dass du mich an Token zurückerinnerst!

btw: kennt jemand noch wen, der noch n Token-Ring im einsatz hat? *nostalgischwird*

Wäre doch was, so ne Retrowelle.. mal schauen ob ich noch n Atari auftreiben kann.. 
was wake on ring ist hat ja taylor schon erklärt, btw: es geht auch mit nem internen Modem, wenn er nur im Standby ist oder aber ne eigene Stromversorgung mitbringt (hab so was mal in nem Katalog gesehen!)  :Wink:

----------


## johnpatcher

kann es denn sein, dass mein board kein wol anschluss hat?? oder hat der noch einen anderen namen?? Danke!!

----------


## Sheriff

@taylor und gfc: thx für die Info (war doch aber ne nette idee mit dem TokenRing  :Wink:   )

@gfc: Natürlich gibt´s noch TokenRingNetzwerke, z.B bei uns in der Firma, fast 2000 PCs und aller per TR verbunden ... Im Backboneberich (zwischen speziellen Servern) sorgar so ne Art FastTokenRing, oder wie sich das doch gleich nennt.

----------


## gfc

> _Original geschrieben von Sheriff_ 
> * Im Backboneberich (zwischen speziellen Servern) sorgar so ne Art FastTokenRing, oder wie sich das doch gleich nennt.*


meinst du z.b. den Euroring? naja, das is zwar n Ring, aber ned wirklich n Token Netzwerk  :Smilie:

----------


## taylor

> _Original geschrieben von johnpatcher_ 
> *kann es denn sein, dass mein board kein wol anschluss hat?? oder hat der noch einen anderen namen?? Danke!!*


Hab's zwar noch nicht gesehen, aber vorstellen kann ich mir das. Bei neuen PCI Standards brauchst Du das Kabel nämlich nicht mehr zwingend. In jedem Fall müsste dann aber ne BIOS Option dazu da sein.

----------


## mac

hio  :Big Grin: 

Koennte vielleicht jemand der dass so hat, ein Bild davon machen wie das am Handy festgemacht ist ?? ich bin da irgendwie zu dumm dafür  :Smilie:  

Danke 

mfg mac

----------


## johnpatcher

und wie soll ich es dann anschließen???

----------


## taylor

> _Original geschrieben von johnpatcher_ 
> *und wie soll ich es dann anschließen???*


Gar nicht. Mit dem Handy rufst Du an! Wurde doch alles beschrieben, blättert halt mal eine oder zwei Seiten zurück.

----------


## johnpatcher

> _Original geschrieben von taylor_ 
> *Gar nicht. Mit dem Handy rufst Du an! Wurde doch alles beschrieben, blättert halt mal eine oder zwei Seiten zurück.*


Hättest du meine vorherigen Posts gelesen, dann wüsstest du dass ich kein Wake on Lan anschluss findet und deswegen habe ich gefragt wie ich es anschließen soll: Das Handy anschließen bzw die Handybeleuchtung mein ich!!!

----------


## taylor

> _Original geschrieben von johnpatcher_ 
> *Hättest du meine vorherigen Posts gelesen, dann wüsstest du dass ich kein Wake on Lan anschluss findet*


Dazu hatte ich ebenfalls schon was geschrieben, worauf aber von Dir keine Reaktion kam.

Um solche Unklarheiten oder Mißverständnisse zukünftig auszuschliessen, solltest Du Dir vieleicht mal angewöhnen, Sätze mit vernünftigen Subjekten zu formulieren, dann weiß der geneigte Leser auch, was "es" ist, ohne erst blättern zu müssen um Dir zu helfen.  :Wink:

----------


## johnpatcher

ja entschuldigung!! Aber kann mir den keiner sagen wie ich die beleuchtung anschließen muss wenn ich kein wol anschluss hab??? oder ist der WOL anschluss auf der Netzwerkkarten??


Danke im Voraus

----------


## johnpatcher

kann mir den keiner helfen?

----------


## The_D@rk-Site

ich antworte leider auf einen etwa sälteren thread  ich habe ihn gelesen aber cheke irgendwie nich wie des funktioniern soll
ich hab daheim ein nokia 3210 liegen und auf meinem rechner läuft mandrake 9,2
kann mir jemand helfen

----------


## johnpatcher

ja! les dir doch die vorherigen threads durch! du brauchst erst mal ein wol anschluss (ich hab leider keinen!) und den verbindest du mit dem handy, besser gesagt mit der display beleuchtung, weil die ungefähr soviel volt hat wie der wol anschluss benötigt!!

johnpatcher

----------


## The_D@rk-Site

wie verbinden 
was für kabel nehmen welchen pol mit was verlöten oder welches kabel mit was usw ................................
das ist hier die frage

----------


## JDieskau

> _Original geschrieben von The_D@rk-Site_ 
> *wie verbinden 
> was für kabel nehmen welchen pol mit was verlöten oder welches kabel mit was usw ................................
> das ist hier die frage*


Am besten Plus und Minus zusammen, das ist immer das beste  

Nein, mal im ernst: da solltest du auch mal ein bisschen dein Kopf anstrengen, den ohne ihn geht es nicht! Man kann dir hier nicht genau sagen was du wo dran löten musst. Den jedes Handy und jeder PC sind verschieden. Was plus und minus ist kann man ja herausbekommen (Augen auf oder messen). Und wenn du den Thread genau durchliesst findest du bestimmt was...

----------


## Igge

Kann man das Relais auch parallel zum Power On Knopf des PC-Gehäuse schalten? Der macht ja auch nichts anderes, als einen Kontakt zu schließen. Wäre doch eigentlich einfacher, als am WOL rumzufummeln?

Igge

----------


## msi

> _Original geschrieben von Igge_ 
> *Kann man das Relais auch parallel zum Power On Knopf des PC-Gehäuse schalten? Der macht ja auch nichts anderes, als einen Kontakt zu schließen. Wäre doch eigentlich einfacher, als am WOL rumzufummeln?
> 
> Igge*


wenn du willst, dass bei einem weiteren anruf der rechner wieder ausgeht, kannste das natürlich machen.

----------


## Igge

> _Original geschrieben von msi_ 
> *wenn du willst, dass bei einem weiteren anruf der rechner wieder ausgeht, kannste das natürlich machen.*


Jo, ist doch praktisch... Dann kann man die Kiste im Notfall gleich neustarten, falls sie mal abstürzen sollte  :Wink: 

Igge

----------

